# Manual Focusing a 50mm 1.8 lens?



## Mugen80 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there any good resources that I could read or watch on manual focusing? I picked up this lens and for the most part and happy with my shots. My only complain is that the auto focus in low light situation is a real hit or miss for me. So switching to manual focus seemed like the OBV solution, however my results were about as hit or miss as my auto focus 

Thanks guys


----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of; remember that today's DSLRs aren't meant to be manually focused.  They lack the split-prism type focusing screen typical of film bodies, and the viewfinder of an  APS-C type camera is rather dark compared to that of a full-frame camera.  You can buy add-on split-prism style focusing screens which supposedly help, but I have not tried them.

Your best bet will be to focus slowly and carefully, finding a section of the scene where you can most easily tell if it's in focus (text on a sign), focus past, and then back on to the subject.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 13, 2010)

you could get a split prism for your dslr.  I forget where, but ive seen the link. Maybe someone could be of better help.


----------



## KmH (Oct 13, 2010)

Mugen80 said:


> Is there any good resources that I could read or watch on manual focusing? I picked up this lens and for the most part and happy with my shots. My only complain is that the auto focus in low light situation is a real hit or miss for me. So switching to manual focus seemed like the OBV solution, however my results were about as hit or miss as my auto focus
> 
> Thanks guys


Do you have the AF-assist feature turned on? Are you using the center focus point (it's the only one that's a cross-type focus point)?

Turn the lens manual focus ring and go from unfocused, through focused, to beyond focus. Watch the in-focus indicator in the viewfinder out of the corner of your eye as you slowly turn the lens focus ring back to focus.

Having the focal point lit helps a lot. Even human eyes have difficulty focusing in low light, for the same reasons cameras have trouble, low contrast.


----------



## zamanakhan (Oct 19, 2010)

iam not sure about canon but nikon has an focus confirmation dot that lets u know that the af selector is in focus. So u can manual focus a lens and when the dot comes up u know its in focus. I however dont recommend manual focusing as its a pain in the a$$ and i often find myself just mounting an af lens instaed


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 23, 2010)

If your autofocus isn't working, your AF assist light will be unreliable as well.   

Your best bet when shooting in very low light is to "focus bracket." Shooting at high speed while adjusting focus.


----------



## MarcPPhotography (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck with manual your going to think its in focus and then at 100% everything will be off


----------



## dmfw (Oct 26, 2010)

I found that the focus dot is not always 100% right.  However, I have little issues with focus under 200mm.  Post 200mm, the std. focus screen on my SLR does not give me enough info.

A Split focus is a good option. 

I shoot many pics, changing the focus a little, so that one or more are in focus.


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 28, 2010)

I use a laser pointer to focus in low light situations. I have a keychain laser pointer attached to the strap.  Aim the AF point at the bead of the pointer, and then turn off the laser when the camera achieves focus.


----------



## zamanakhan (Oct 28, 2010)

dmfw said:


> I found that the focus dot is not always 100% right. However, I have little issues with focus under 200mm. Post 200mm, the std. focus screen on my SLR does not give me enough info.
> 
> A Split focus is a good option.
> 
> I shoot many pics, changing the focus a little, so that one or more are in focus.


 split focus screen will make the view finder even darker making it hader to focus further in low light.


----------



## rofel (Mar 13, 2011)

im surprised no one thought of this earlier. this is THE best way to manually focus
go to live view, move the focus area (rectangle) to the spot where u want to focus
zoom in to the max using the LCD zoom button (im not talking about the zoom in your lens)
then manually focus and take the shot.
its easier to focus this way since the object becomes large on the screen and will probably help reduce eye strain as well
this is another reason to buy cameras with good lcd resolution.
remember, blurred image is not always due to bad focussing. it could be due to camera shake. if u dont have steady hands, or are new to photography, use a tripod for shots slower than 1/60s


----------



## Drake (Mar 13, 2011)

rofel said:


> im surprised no one thought of this earlier. this is THE best way to manually focus
> go to live view, move the focus area (rectangle) to the spot where u want to focus
> zoom in to the max using the LCD zoom button (im not talking about the zoom in your lens)
> then manually focus and take the shot.
> ...


I think I've seen this post somewhere before :er:
Of course you can turn your live view, if you have it that is. It works pretty well, but I'd say it's pretty cumbersome. And in very low light it's also as hard as focusing accurately through your viewfinder.


----------

